# Cleaning a Antique



## bstuart29 (Jul 11, 2006)

I posted this question in HQ but I thought I'd post it here also. I have a old family heirloom utensil that has rust on it and I was wondering if anyone knew of a safe and effective way to remove the rust from it. I tried baking soda and vinegar but it didn't help much. Any help is appreciated. Thank you .

Billy


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead (Sep 20, 2006)

Maybe fine steel wool?


----------



## WayneR (Mar 26, 2007)

Don't know what you are tring to clean. Do you intend to use the item after cleaning it? Would it be used to prepare or process food?

On most items, the original finish or patina, is preferable to a sanded, polished or refinished surface. As it is an heirloom, preserving it for display would be better. A LIGHT cleaning followed by a light coat of boiled linseed oil will provide a durable, removeable finish and preserve the item for the future.


----------



## 2007glory (Jul 27, 2007)

Now I don't know if this is true, but I've always been told rust is a type of MOLD. So, maybe you could use some warm, soapy water and the suggested steel wool.


----------

